# Some pix from today 8/2/09



## eelnoob (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll attempt better pix next time. It was sprinkling on and off when I was there and was pretty breezy.

Hope you'll enjoy and thanks for looking.


----------



## EDED (Aug 5, 2009)

beautiful shots and wonderful colors...how did you know i liked flowers hahahhahah


----------



## eelnoob (Aug 8, 2009)

EDED said:


> beautiful shots and wonderful colors...how did you know i liked flowers hahahhahah


Thanks for kind words

  at least someone like flowers in here


----------



## eelnoob (Aug 11, 2009)

*Here's a few from 8/10/09*

Instead of the usual F11-F22 apertures which I usually use I decided to do a full session at F2.8  

Anyone has any tips on cropping or compositions? Think I need to step back a little for most of these shots.

**click on pix to view full size**



























































































my failed attempt at macro lol


----------

